# Epiphone Slash Gold Top-Randy Bachman at the Grey Cup



## Zman (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't know if you guys whatched the Grey cup but Randy Backman was using an Ephphone Slash Gold Top Les Paul to do the whole set at the Grey Cup half time show.
His Gibson GT was sitting behind him onstage as a back up. He has mentioned that guitar in an interview and said he really liked the way it played. 
His had a Bigsby and I am pretty sure they were not made that way, so it had to have been added.
Epiphone Musical Instruments - News


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

thats pretty cool...wonder if there is any video out tthere of this?


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I wondered if I was the only one that noticed the Epi in his hands and the Gibby as the back up. I always marvel at watching him play; he always looks very intense. 

I thought that Bachman/Turner put on a decent mini-gig; definitely made me think I should dig up some of the old BTO stuff. The rest of the halftime show seemed pretty lame and overly sponsored.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

That Epi had a small Union Jack decal pasted just below the Bigsby. I am betting that the guitar once belonged to some British musician. It's too bad he doesn't have a "my guitar collection" info page on his website.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Alex Csank said:


> That Epi had a small Union Jack decal pasted just below the Bigsby. I am betting that the guitar once belonged to some British musician. It's too bad he doesn't have a "my guitar collection" info page on his website.


Here's a story on his Gretsch collention that has since been re-acquired by Gretsch for it's museum
Museum acquires Bachman collection

unfortunately i can't find a better family photo than this


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's a pic of Randy with that Epi:


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]UZqik2p4Dbw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I though BT, like the game itself, was pretty boring. This entire "medley" format is lame. It's bad enough that commercial radio constantly plays the same oldies over and over, but now we just get "the hook" strung together for the benefit of the ADD football fan! 

I don't mean any offence to B and T (they actually sounded pretty good); the same can be said for The Who, Areosmith, Prince, etc at the Superbowl.

Sad really,
TG


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> I though BT, like the game itself, was pretty boring. This entire "medley" format is lame. It's bad enough that commercial radio constantly plays the same oldies over and over, but now we just get "the hook" strung together for the benefit of the ADD football fan!
> 
> I don't mean any offence to B and T (they actually sounded pretty good); the same can be said for The Who, Areosmith, Prince, etc at the Superbowl.
> 
> ...


Kinda hard to cover a career in 10 minutes of less.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I was actually pretty impressed that they were actually playing their own instruments _and_ seemed to be enjoying themselves. I couldn't hear it very well since I was at the pub, but what I did hear sounded pretty good.

And, yes, I did notice that he was playing an Epiphone.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> I though BT, like the game itself, was pretty boring. This entire "medley" format is lame. It's bad enough that commercial radio constantly plays the same TG


Geez, Danny Downer, sit down and let _us_ enjoy it.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

ed2000 said:


> Geez, Danny Downer, sit down and let _us_ enjoy it.


If you liked it cool. I would rather hear them play a song rather than give us a (predictable) "musical review."


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I bet they shortened everything ... 'cause it was too F'n cold......


----------



## Zman (Nov 20, 2010)

Just think about playing with those open fingertip gloves on. Does anyone know where the guitar came from. Any I hve seen have been without the Bigsby, and I have seen that logo on the bottom somewhere else. It looked like a Union jack. 
I guess he likes Seymour Duncan A2s better than the Gibbies.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

The Bigsby is an aftermarket add-on and if I'm not mistaken the Union Jack sticker looks to be from a Marshall.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

[video=youtube;TLQlA-mr5gM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLQlA-mr5gM&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Great video! That guy was totally overcome with the power of B.T... even without the "O"!


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

I was hoping he would use a Garnet BTO, not a fender hot rod deluxe.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm not a big fan, but I thought that was actually pretty cool. Interesting he used 2 HDRLX's instead of a bigger amp.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

keefsdad said:


> I'm not a big fan, but I thought that was actually pretty cool. Interesting he used 2 HDRLX's instead of a bigger amp.


If he used two amps then Mick must have been playing his LP unplugged.

It looks like they had three matching Devilles(nameplate is readable in a couple shots) so I would say it was a rented backline. Would you truck your gear halfway across Canada for a ten minute medley?


----------

